# Pregnant or not?



## mylilfarm (Jan 30, 2014)

My pig was bred approximately 7 weeks ago. When should I be able to feel piglets? Her underbelly is growing downward and her nipples are getting bigger, but I don't know if it's because she is fed well or due to babies.


----------



## Apopkaporkers (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. I spoke with an "old timer" about it and he said he always used the position of a sow's clitoral good to tell if she's pregnant or not. 

The idea is that pregnant sow's hood will be pointed up because the weight of the piglets in her uterus will make it point upwards. A sow who isn't pregnant will have her hood pointed downwards. 

I've attached a pic representing both. I think that it won't make any difference at 7 weeks yet but it may be something to look out for.


----------



## Highlands (Nov 22, 2013)

I call the clitoral hood the pregnancy indicator and find it quite accurate. Here's are two posts on this topic:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/pregnancy-indicator/

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/in-a-piggy-way/

It is important to know the normal state of the sow as this is a relative indicator. Know your ladies.


----------

